# CertainTeed Landmark Shingle Offset or Stagger



## nop (Jun 3, 2014)

The CertainTeed Landmark installation instructions specifies two offsets or staggers, 6" and 11" or 5 5/8" and 11 1/4". The following paragraph is taken directly from their instructions. 
_FIVE-COURSE DIAGONAL METHOD (6" AND 11")
FIVE-COURSE DIAGONAL METHOD (5 5⁄8" AND 11 1⁄4")

NOTE: The 6" and 11" method is shown below. The 5 5⁄8" and 11 1⁄4" method follows the same application instructions as the 6" and 11" method except the dimensions of the shingle cut-offs in the second and third courses are 5 5⁄8" and 11 1⁄4" respectively.

CAUTION: Use of other installation methods may result in an objectionable pattern_​First off, what is the common term used to describe the stair-stepping of the shingles? Is it offset or stagger or something else?

For the CertainTeed Landmark shingles I'm assuming the difference in the two methods is only in visual appearance. If that's correct, what difference will I see? For those of you who use these shingles, what is your preference. Thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

The 6 and 11 is the horizontal offset. 5 5/8ths and 11 1/4th is the exposure. The wrapper instructions are poorly written.


----------



## nop (Jun 3, 2014)

Since I didn't include the figure from CertainTeed's instructions, that may have been confusing. It shows the 6" and 11" cut-offs in the figure and I assumed the 5 5/8" and 11 1/4" were alternative cut-offs. What am I missing here?


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

We run a 6-8" stagger, as even as possible. This keeps nails at least 4" from a joint, and is a faster install method then cutting the exact amount the manufacturers want. 
I believe that if you follow the numbers they give you, you wont have any double laminated areas stacked in successive rows.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

PatChap said:


> We run a 6-8" stagger, as even as possible. This keeps nails at least 4" from a joint, and is a faster install method then cutting the exact amount the manufacturers want.
> I believe that if you follow the numbers they give you, you wont have any double laminated areas stacked in successive rows.


Anything over 5' will work, we use a 6 5/8ths step, leaves no scrap pieces. (Length of shingle divided by 6):thumbup:


----------



## nop (Jun 3, 2014)

I found a CertainTeed tech support number and here is their response. The Landmark shingle dimensions vary slightly depending on the manufacturing plant. The bundle wrapper will specify which of the two staggers shown in the online installation instructions to use. It's purely visual so as Rooferman and PatChap said, pick what appeals to you. Thanks for your help.


----------

